# In Search of a new River Boat



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After selling my Hyde a while back do to an arm injury, I'm back in the game and really need to find something. Not sure if I really want to get into another Drifter, but I haven't totally ruled one out. They are an ideal flyfishing craft at an affordable price. The only drawback is the slow upstream travel. Most of my fishing takes place on our tailwaters and without constantly searching for spotters I'm reduced to running up and fishing back. 
Even with an 8 horse it would take quite some time to travel a couple of miles do to the displacement of the hull. I've tossed around the idea of a sled, but looking at the cost factor and honestly the noise I'm not really sold on the idea. Anything decent will set me back around 12 grand.

Here's a couple of other rigs I have considered. All of them can be powered by motors under 25 horse (which drops the price considerably)

Here's a Supreme 207










Those of you that have fished Southern Tailwaters are familiar with this style of boat. I have seen them in action. They don't draw much and even with 3 guys on board they'll plane out with a 15 horse. Quite the fishing platform with its 20' length and 4+' of beam 

Then there's this little known company that makes canoe style duck/riverboats. Here's a 16' version 










15'3" long with a 60" beam. Some of the options include casting platforms and rod storage










I'm sure there will be a few others to consider as I continue "window shopping" over the next few months.

Any input will be considered


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree with the noise of a jet being a nuisence but on the flip side you can go just about anywhere without fear of striking a prop. If your sled is set up right you can enjoy the best of both worlds on a drift and speedy return up stream. The cost factor does come into play but it's all about preference I'd reckon. My sled was modified and the hull is a bit more narrow than most and it's not much of a chore running the oars. on the flip side I can run pretty quietly unless I really lay into her.

Take a look at my pic gallery and see what you think. It may be tough to find a setup like this off the rack but shop around. I shopped for about a year and the price I ended up paying was extrememly low.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice Boat, Dan!!

Is that a Rivermaster? If I may ask, how much do you have wrapped up in her? Seen a couple over on Riversmallies.com that were reasonably priced, but I figured they're probably pretty beat.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

The hull is an ALWELD with a modified Stern. It was a 14'r extended to 16' making it a little more narrow that your standard 16'r for handling with the oars I suspect. It drifts really nice and can back troll and when the anchor is deployed she pins in place and stays. It came to me as you see it in the pic. Cost?  :lol: see your PM


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After getting an opportunity to look at the River Hawk line of boats in Lake City I'm glad I took the time to stop. The Kingfisher, although a great fishing platform, won't suit my needs. The raised front and rear deck is almost flush with ther gunnels. This is one boat where you actually sit on the boat, not in it. I'm afraid that with any kind of crosswind it might allow the flyline to be blown right off the deck.

However, I really fell in love with the B-60 Pro Caster DLX

With a few factory mods this boat should be perfect. I'm thinking tunnel hull with raised transom, remove the center baitwell/storage and add a rodlocker on one side. That with an electric anchor system and a 15 horse Yammy this thing should scoot right along.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That will be sweet. I can see it launching for the flats too.
Hell if this keeps up it might be what we all need out there. 
Water is scary low.


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont know how much it would cost to get one of these to michigan (they are in oregon) but this boat looks sweet...

http://www.kofflerboats.com/pgRMTBoat.php

the one in both pictures is called a rocky mountain trout boat, and has a bunch of different configuration options on the site.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sweet ride, but being a Koffler it's probably out of my price range.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

If you are interested Ralf I know of a sweet deal on a 1448 Jon with a Jet and has a River Larry on it. Its not exactly what you are looking for but it is heck of a lot cheaper and a damn nice boat. If I was to start with a 1448 from the ground up it would be the exact boat I would buy.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sounds like a fine river boat, but I still don't think I want a pump unless it's a new one.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Have you looked at the Rogue boats at all? The one in the link is like Feenstras, and he likes his. There is one that sits by the naked lady hole on the Muskegon that was for sale this past summer but the sign is down now, they may still want to sell for a resonable offer. I think they were asking about 9000.00 but I'm not positive.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

twohand said:


> Have you looked at the Rogue boats at all? The one in the link is like Feenstras, and he likes his. There is one that sits by the naked lady hole on the Muskegon that was for sale this past summer but the sign is down now, they may still want to sell for a resonable offer. I think they were asking about 9000.00 but I'm not positive.


From a perspective of intellectual curiosity, where is the naked lady hole? Up or down from Newaygo?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Just an update

Talked to Bob (the builder) yesterday about "other" power options after a 2 week goosechase trying to score a new 2 stroke 15. Seems the ones available will break the bank (special order) and Mercury stopped making them in 05. Paul and I found a longshaft at Bass Pro on Saturday, but adding an extra 5" to the transom would add weight and the position of the tiller.

A 15 4 stroke weighs in at 110+ pounds. A little heavier than I wanted. I asked him to give me the planing speed of the hull and he assured me it's right around 10mph. He even went to say that he's had this boat on plane with just him, a battery and 3 gallons of fuel with a 4 horse. WOW!

We decided a 9.9 is plenty and will run the boat at 18-21mph depending on load. Looks like he really gave the hull design some thought. Delivery sometime in March


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

have you looked into the hyper drives at all... they go really shallow and handle nicely...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Never heard of them, which probably means I can't afford one...LOL

I don't think I have ever put this much effort into a boat. It's real cool to find someone that is willing to build one to suit the buyer and not have to retrofit a cookiecutter. BTW, he talked me out of the tunnel for several reasons.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

hey ralf, long time no see. if you dont mind me asking what reasons did he give against a tunnell hull? i have heard that they track for shiite, and when anchored they swing more than the regular hull. just want to see if what i am hearing from no professional sources are the same as what the builder is saying.

sean


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

When we first discussed this boat I had told him I wanted a tunnel. Once he realized the main use of the boat, he brought up some very interesting points and I'm sure that some of them pertain only to this particular boat and my application.

For starters a tunnel will draw an additional 1-2" do to less displacement at the stern. Also it would add more weight in glass and by adding a raised transom. Then there's the sacrificed storage under the rear deck, which on a boat of this size is crucial. As far as running his tunnel, he brought up that there will be "some cavitation" in turns and he highly recommended a doelfin on the motor (which I didn't want). He said that most of the tunnels he sells are for running the flats in 10" of water where hitting rocks isn't an issue. With the regular hull it will still run in 12" and in shallow-water drive 4-5" at idle. It became quite obvious that I would never run through the Pine Street Rapids on plane even with a tunnel. I took the added space below deck and had him build in a flush-mounted waterproof compartment behind the helmseat which can double as an aerated livewell. Like I said above, we have spent close to 2 hours on the phone weighing options and I kept an open mind while listening to his suggestions and still meet my needs.

BTW, say Hi to your dad and lets see if we can do a little fishing this coming season. I'll be back at Henning


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

sounds like you made an educated decision. it is always a big help to actually talk to someone that builds them before purchasing. sounds like thsi should work out good for you.

your gonna be at hennig again. what did they change the rules, or did you just have a change of heart after being gone for a year?

next time you go out on a monday give me a heads up. been off of work for 3 months now, and sounds like another few months are in the works. so i got lots of time on my hands.

btw, i need your new email. for some reason the one you sent me some time ago (i believe you had changed providers at the time) doesnt work. i had some pics of this past deer season i wanted to show you.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Pork Chop said:


> From a perspective of intellectual curiosity, where is the naked lady hole? Up or down from Newaygo?


Between Pine and Thornapple


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

quix20 said:


> your gonna be at hennig again. what did they change the rules, or did you just have a change of heart after being gone for a year?
> 
> next time you go out on a monday give me a heads up. been off of work for 3 months now, and sounds like another few months are in the works. so i got lots of time on my hands.


Sean,

Yeah, they had a mass exodus at the end of the season. Many of the long-time seasonals signed up for a City Park up in White Cloud which doesn't subscribe to an annual lottery such as the one at Henning. With many of them leaving it left a couple sites open after the drawing. Larry called me and asked if we'd be interested. I sure hate all that driving, but it is one of the best parks in the State. 
After spending $1300 at that dump in Hillsdale and only staying there 3 weekends, Henning is quite the bargain, even if I only use it a couple of times a month. We really loved that Park in Algonac that we ended up at last year, but that was $575 a month. It was pretty cool though. He threw in a boat slip and I actually lived there 5 days a week and commuted to work. From what I gathered he sold the property to make way for the bridge project over to Harsens, so I'm glad we got in at Henning and that's why I need this boat. 

5-6 months out of work? Man, that's gotta suck!!!! I can't even imagine the strain that would put on ones wallet. I thought about you every time I drove by on the way to deer camp, but couldn't find your number and didn't remember the directions to your house. Check your PM's


----------

